# Desert ironwood duck call



## haddenhailers (Feb 13, 2014)

Here's the duck call I made to square up with @mja979 on the wood trade we did recently. I had if stabilized and topped it off with a brass band that really brings out the gold tones in this wood! My first time turning desert ironwood and I think it might be my new favorite wood!

Hope you like it Marcus!

Andrew

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 13, 2014)

That is a beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Macdietrich (Feb 13, 2014)

Very nice Andrew really like DIW myself...stuff is hard as a petrified turd though!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Feb 13, 2014)

I didn't have that big of a problem Mac. After you and I had talked about it I was concerned but it went fairly quickly with no big hiccups.

Andrew


----------



## SENC (Feb 13, 2014)

Looks great, Andrew! What made you stabilize it? And did it actualky take any resin? The DIW I've had has seemed very dense.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Feb 13, 2014)

I had some of the ironwood with sapwood and just had it all stabilized. It seemed to soak up some resin, haven't turned any unstabilized so I don't really have any point of reference. 

Thanks for the kind words!

Andrew


----------



## Sequoiah (Feb 13, 2014)

Really nice!!! What are you finishing with?

And this is of extra interest to me as I'm just getting into DIW for making Clave. And, due to some luck, I;m headed down to AZ next week to get a couple thousand pounds (!) from 2 Ethical sources to bring back here and use myself and distribute to local woodworkers. Cool stuff ! 

Anyone know about drying the stuff? Some of it will not be dry.

-- S66

P.S. Am I right in assuming that the older and more degraded the more this stuff stinks when you work it?? I almost died when turning my first piece. And that is with a mask on!!


----------



## haddenhailers (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks so much. I used CA finish on this, as well as most of my calls. 

As far as the rest of your questions I have no idea.

Andrew


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 13, 2014)

That is a beauty of a call. Great finish.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Feb 14, 2014)

Good lookin caller

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 14, 2014)

Sequoiah said:


> Really nice!!! What are you finishing with?
> 
> And this is of extra interest to me as I'm just getting into DIW for making Clave. And, due to some luck, I;m headed down to AZ next week to get a couple thousand pounds (!) from 2 Ethical sources to bring back here and use myself and distribute to local woodworkers. Cool stuff !
> 
> ...


It all stinks.....I find the older stuff nastier to work with cause it is dustier when turning..... Not much known about drying, since your only supposed to harvest the dead stuff, there are probably people who have experiences with drying it, but they are not going to advertise it I got some from a bulldozed pile recently that was pretty green, but too soon to tell how successful it will dry. I believe if you leave it in big pieces it will crack quite a bit. Hope you have a good bandsaw and a good supply of blades... Also, some advice here, take it fir what it's worth... a couple of thousand pounds of DIW could have 1800 pounds of crap, proceed with caution unless you have some experience working with/buying DIW.


----------

